# I`m About To



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

I`m about to get a Omega Seamaster Quartz circa 1999 - 2001 .

Should i get the watch serviced as soon as i get it or wait untill it goes wrong .

Any help would be great .

David .


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

IMO, It depends on whether you are getting it serviced for the movement and the watch seal integrity? If you intend to swim in it, then get it pressure tested at least. As a quartz watch, it is not under the same extreme loads as a spring driven mechanical watch, so i guess i would leave the service and enjoy the watch, should it start losing time then get it serviced.

Everyone has a different opinion on this subject 

Hope this helps

Rob


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

rdwiow said:


> IMO, It depends on whether you are getting it serviced for the movement and the watch seal integrity? If you intend to swim in it, then get it pressure tested at least. As a quartz watch, it is not under the same extreme loads as a spring driven mechanical watch, so i guess i would leave the service and enjoy the watch, should it start losing time then get it serviced.
> 
> Everyone has a different opinion on this subject
> 
> ...


rdwiow

Thank you for the advice .

David


----------

